# Visa Rejection Reasons



## kmarees1986 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi All, 

My husband and I recently had a Sponsored Family Tourist Visa rejected on the grounds that I am not eligible to be his "sponsor" as I am not considered settled in Australia, having been living int he UK for 3.5 years and only back in Oz since April. 

We recieved the decision record almost 3 weeks ago from immigration with the reasoning. We have since reapplied for a Subclass 600 Tourist Visa which was submitted last week - we are expecting a decision in the next day or 2.

From following other peoples experiences with visa rejections, it seems DIAC thoroughly reviews the whole application, even if in the first page they see a reason for rejection, then provide the applicant with all relevant reasons why it is rejected. I don't know if this is accurate or not, it just seems that way. 

So I guess, I am wondering if the fact there was only the one reason submitted to us for rejection for the first application, would the officer processing it have reviewed the whole application? I am trying to keep positive about the new visa application and am a little perplexed as to how they communicate and process a rejection? So many people seem to be reporting a number of reasons for rejection when this happens to them.

Thoughts?


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

Omg i am so sorry. But are u an australian citizen?


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

Wait i read that wrong...i thought u meant your partner visa...how does the family slonsor tourist visa work?


----------



## kmarees1986 (Apr 23, 2012)

Its a tourist visa for family - inc partners but you need to be settled in Australia for 2 years. Regardless of the fact ive lived here all my life bar the last 3.5 years it in effect made me ineligible. 

We shouldnt have gone for it in retrospect as I questioned the wording of this requirement but i went with it off the advice of a couple of different people inc my migration agent when I should have consulted DIAC.

Because all our savings are in my Aus account ahead of our babies birth this visa seemed the better option because the focus was in finances in my name as the sponsor.


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

Oh dear. Sorry  what happens now can u appeal it


----------



## kmarees1986 (Apr 23, 2012)

No point, it was the wrong visa so now we wait to see if we're approved for the subclass 600 tourist visa.

There is a major risk it will be refused based on my husbands criminal record. The rejection notice for the first visa didnt mention any other reasons for rejection other than me not being eligible to sponsor so thats why im querying if immi normally list all reasons for rejection not just the first one they come across.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Who knows what goes through the mind of DIAC case officers - I am a public servant and I have no idea. Where I work if the application was invalid you wouldn't proceed any further, but I am not sure if that is the same for DIAC. 

Also a heads up is that they do appear to be abit slower processing the visitor visa's at the moment. When my fiancee applied for his first visitor visa he heard in 3 days when he applied the 2nd time it was 3 weeks!! It was about 4 months between both applications whilst we prepared and submitted his PMV.

I have got my fingers crossed for you


----------



## kmarees1986 (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks so much Mish! Australia House in London where we lodged claim to be taking 7 working days ATM so im expecting (hoping) for good news by the end of the week. Im 36 weeks pregnant and included the relevant supporting docs so hopefully they dont take too long x


----------



## minky (Feb 3, 2012)

I didnt know they gave reasons for refusal...if they do though that is good


----------



## kmarees1986 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi Minky, Yes they are obliged I believe to submit a formal refusal with reasons referring to the legislation they use to process the visa's. 

So mine said in laymans terms that I the visa was processed using the guidelines set out under the migration act, then they referred to and included the section of the legislation which the assessment was rejected under. Very professional and formal.


----------



## minky (Feb 3, 2012)

kmarees1986 said:


> Hi Minky, Yes they are obliged I believe to submit a formal refusal with reasons referring to the legislation they use to process the visa's.
> 
> So mine said in laymans terms that I the visa was processed using the guidelines set out under the migration act, then they referred to and included the section of the legislation which the assessment was rejected under. Very professional and formal.


Oh Kmaree that is good to hear. Thanks for that info. Not that im hoping for one! And I am sorry to hear about yours. Fingers crossed for you dear.


----------

